# is a biube tank....



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

good enough for two goldfish?

It is the tropical one but i'll just take the heater out and not use it as i dont tent to do very well with tropical fish. 

I was thinking of just getting two gold fish (one each for the kids) and keeping them in it i think its a 35l one  

If not can anyone point me in the right direction? thanks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Goldfish need quite a lot of water... 
But if you got a biube you could get a heater for about £15 and keep neon tetras or something else?
Tropical fish are much cleaner and easier to keep that goldfish (in my experience anyway) and are alot more colourful 

x


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately two goldfish won't last very long in a 35 litre tank - PoisonGirl is right in saying they need much more water than that. 
For a pair of fancy goldfish you really need a tank of at least 100 litres, as they are very messy fish and they grow big!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok I tend to have a very bad track record with tropical fish sadly i dont know what i do but they never last long. 

Ive already got the heater for it and new filter etc, how many neons would be ok in there? 

thanks very much for your help


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

if you have issues make sure your tank if properly cycled. Have a look on google for `nitrogen cycle`, its been a while since i have kept fish but i seem to remember it takes around 12 weeks.

Once you have done this start with just a few fish, to try and get the tank balanced. Im sure people will correct me on this as i might get the chemicals mixed up but....

Fish = Poop/Wee => Amonia (very toxic for fishes)
Filter Bacteria convert amonia => nitrite (a little toxic for fishes)
more bacteria convert nitrite => nitrate (safe for fishes)

When you are carrying out your water changes it is to get rid of the excess build up of nitrate.

When testing your water with your test kit, you should detect no amonia at all. The smallest reading is too much for fish. If you get any then carry out a 10 - 15% water change.

As a rule I used to have a 300l tank which was well stocked and I used to carry out a 10% water change every week.

With a smaller tank it is more practical and you could probably do 2 10% changes per week.

It can take a long time for a tank to become properly balance.

Once your tank is established, i know it is tempting but try not to introduce too many new fish at once. More fish = more poop which = more amonia. The bacteria will grow quickly but the overall chemical changes in the water can take a few days to balance out.

As a rule, when adding new fish test the water for a couple of days just to be sure.

I hope this helps........

Oh, a hint on decoration - 

get some Java Fern & Amazon sword from your local fish shop. They are both very slow growing but look fantastic and dont really need any plant food. The fern needs to be secured to a rock/bogwood with string and the sword should be planted.

After a couple of weeks the outer leaves on teh sword will die, but strip them off and it will keep growing from that.

really nice relativley clean plant that will set your tank off


----------

